# Re: humourous stories



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 07:32:29 -0000*
John,
Sorry, but you lost me with that last posting.
The thread about rations was fine, at least in my view. In fact, if you read 
my most recent posting, you‘ll see I asked Lt. Marskell for more of same and 
that he has v. kindly obliged by asking about fave memories, thereby 
launching another entertaining new thread.
Peace, man, :
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Gow" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: humourous stories
Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 02:01:12 -0500
Hi Joan
Waiting for wives and children to come home from work...and Christ Almighty
this List works well to remember those young dumb and full of come...
But set that aside a moment...
Will also set aside the natural comment "whatever was in your head
oops!...mindwhen you made that comment?"
Whatever would be the matter with a junior officer in a tasking with any or
at least some input to senior authority with taking issue about rations, and
what people LIKED?  Why do all the respondents need to be so
snotty..especially those with so few years..that didn‘t get stuck eating
stuff that should not havebeen fed...
Note that Don says hayboxes are x-nayed that the cleaning of mess kits
no...not the uniform...the aluminium boxes with the wire handles is
impossible you just have to get sorry for a private nowadays...wonder what
he‘d been saying to whom 30 years ago with no world wide web to do his
moaning on...likely he‘d just quit, and let the real people get on with the
job...but that‘s speculation.  Likewise, lethim foam off at the mouth at a
Lt, and today or yesterday, he‘d be doing the hatless two step in front of a
major..
Which brings up the point that this List has good points and bad ones...
Okay...beat up on me those that wish, or dare...but exercising some honest
opinion...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:42 PM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
 > OK. *Now* we‘re getting weird! Which isn‘t, of course, a bad thing, but
 > when I suggested the list might need some comic relief to help get us all
 > thru Feb., I‘m not sure that *this* is quite what I had in mind!!
 >
 > To other matters:
 >
 > 1 Re: our pal. Lt. Marskell. My best guess is that whatever he may or 
may
 > not be professionally however old he may or may not be etc., he 
probably
 > joined this list to "stir things up", in one direction or another. And it
 > certainly seems - judging from the recent flurry of badgering and
 > speculation - he has succeeded in doing *that*.  Maybe it would be better
 > for us to let sleeping liautenants lie? After all, I suspect there are
some
 > far weirder lurkers watching this list than whomever he may actually 
be...
 > HELPFUL HINT FOR LT. MARSKELL: If you‘ll pardon my presumption, I think
 > you‘ll find the "shift key" just to the left of the "z". You may wish to
 > acquaint yourself with it if you plan to continue to post to this rather
 > curmudgeonly list!
 >
 > 2 On to John‘s request for more mess hall reminiscences "I aim to
please.
 > You aim too, please." etc., etc.... Though I am, as I have often noted,
not
 > in any way, shape, or form "military personnel", I do - for reasons too
 > complicated not to mention boring to explain - have rather gruesome
 > memories of some boxed lunches dished up at the Halifax Armoury some 
years
 > ago. Don‘t know if this "counts" in allowing me to enter the Bad Military
 > Food Sweepstakes, but they were, in any case, really, **really**
disgusting.
 >
 > 3 40 hours of fly time over the Arctic per year! See Friday night‘s
 > news/Saturday‘s papers. What the heck is that ?!?!? Dare we re-open the
 > "Arctic defense" thread, or have we already reached the exalted point of
 > "‘nuff said" on this particular topic ?
 >
 > Happy Saturday gang,
 >
 > Joan
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: "dave newcombe" 
 > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > To: 
 > Subject: Re: humourous stories
 > Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:57:29 -0800
 >
 > Did you happen to meet Spr Bloggins when you were ovwer in Germany, he 
was
 > in my section when I was a sect. comm.
 > I was in charge of a chainsaw once, but I didn‘t get to command it.
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 07:44:03 *
When this thread the memory one runs out, ill have thought of another good 
one.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 07:32:29 -0000
>
>John,
>
>Sorry, but you lost me with that last posting.
>
>The thread about rations was fine, at least in my view. In fact, if you 
>read
>my most recent posting, you‘ll see I asked Lt. Marskell for more of same 
>and
>that he has v. kindly obliged by asking about fave memories, thereby
>launching another entertaining new thread.
>
>Peace, man, :
>
>Joan
>
>
>----Original Message Follows----
>From: "Gow" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 02:01:12 -0500
>
>Hi Joan
>
>Waiting for wives and children to come home from work...and Christ Almighty
>this List works well to remember those young dumb and full of come...
>
>But set that aside a moment...
>
>Will also set aside the natural comment "whatever was in your head
>oops!...mindwhen you made that comment?"
>
>Whatever would be the matter with a junior officer in a tasking with any or
>at least some input to senior authority with taking issue about rations, 
>and
>what people LIKED?  Why do all the respondents need to be so
>snotty..especially those with so few years..that didn‘t get stuck eating
>stuff that should not havebeen fed...
>
>Note that Don says hayboxes are x-nayed that the cleaning of mess kits
>no...not the uniform...the aluminium boxes with the wire handles is
>impossible you just have to get sorry for a private nowadays...wonder what
>he‘d been saying to whom 30 years ago with no world wide web to do his
>moaning on...likely he‘d just quit, and let the real people get on with the
>job...but that‘s speculation.  Likewise, lethim foam off at the mouth at a
>Lt, and today or yesterday, he‘d be doing the hatless two step in front of 
>a
>major..
>
>Which brings up the point that this List has good points and bad ones...
>
>Okay...beat up on me those that wish, or dare...but exercising some honest
>opinion...
>
>John
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
>To: 
>Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:42 PM
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> > OK. *Now* we‘re getting weird! Which isn‘t, of course, a bad thing, but
> > when I suggested the list might need some comic relief to help get us 
>all
> > thru Feb., I‘m not sure that *this* is quite what I had in mind!!
> >
> > To other matters:
> >
> > 1 Re: our pal. Lt. Marskell. My best guess is that whatever he may or
>may
> > not be professionally however old he may or may not be etc., he
>probably
> > joined this list to "stir things up", in one direction or another. And 
>it
> > certainly seems - judging from the recent flurry of badgering and
> > speculation - he has succeeded in doing *that*.  Maybe it would be 
>better
> > for us to let sleeping liautenants lie? After all, I suspect there are
>some
> > far weirder lurkers watching this list than whomever he may actually
>be...
>
> > HELPFUL HINT FOR LT. MARSKELL: If you‘ll pardon my presumption, I think
> > you‘ll find the "shift key" just to the left of the "z". You may wish to
> > acquaint yourself with it if you plan to continue to post to this rather
> > curmudgeonly list!
> >
> > 2 On to John‘s request for more mess hall reminiscences "I aim to
>please.
> > You aim too, please." etc., etc.... Though I am, as I have often noted,
>not
> > in any way, shape, or form "military personnel", I do - for reasons too
> > complicated not to mention boring to explain - have rather gruesome
> > memories of some boxed lunches dished up at the Halifax Armoury some
>years
> > ago. Don‘t know if this "counts" in allowing me to enter the Bad 
>Military
> > Food Sweepstakes, but they were, in any case, really, **really**
>disgusting.
> >
> > 3 40 hours of fly time over the Arctic per year! See Friday night‘s
> > news/Saturday‘s papers. What the heck is that ?!?!? Dare we re-open the
> > "Arctic defense" thread, or have we already reached the exalted point of
> > "‘nuff said" on this particular topic ?
> >
> > Happy Saturday gang,
> >
> > Joan
> >
> > ----Original Message Follows----
> > From: "dave newcombe" 
> > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > To: 
> > Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:57:29 -0800
> >
> > Did you happen to meet Spr Bloggins when you were ovwer in Germany, he
>was
> > in my section when I was a sect. comm.
> > I was in charge of a chainsaw once, but I didn‘t get to command it.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 09:59:39 -0700*
Rations, I‘d save for a hunting/fishing trip, and why would you want to get
rid of a relative‘s medals??
----- Original Message -----
From: "burgess marskell" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 2:23 AM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> Whatever you have id be interested in looking at. I have a variety of US
and
> british rations, a few canadian MRE‘s, and some miscellaneous kit. I also
> have a few medals which i acquired from relatives who have served at one
> time or another.
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:04:31 -0700*
Again I ask, what is your unit?
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 6:58 PM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> his name is Colonel Johnstone. do you want his email? Oh, and no, he
doenst
> wear any US insignia.
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
> >From: "Ian Edwards" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 11:34:47 -0700
> >
> >Naw, must be Amurican because he wears an eagle badge of rank the Yanks
> >call him a "chicken colonel".
> >
> >Harland Sanders has/had two brothers. First names are Sam ‘n Ella.
> >
> >Yes, it‘s a very bad pun Saturday
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: Bruce Williams 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 10:02 AM
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >
> >
> > >
> > > -----
> > >
> > > > That wouldn‘t happen to be Colonel Sanders, would it? Of 1st KFC?
> > > >
> > > Wasn‘t he H/Col of the RCR?
> > >
> > > Contact report and SHELLREP to follow!
> > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:11:19 -0700*
Again, if you don‘t want people to think that you‘re an idiot, don‘t act
like one.
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 12:13 AM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> i havent been issued anything lately, since im working in an office. id be
> interested in any extras you may have. i plan to join infantry again as
soon
> as my leg gets better.
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
> >From: "Peter deVries" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:39:59
> >
> >When were you stationed in Germany?? Most of us are Canadian soldiers so
we
> >would have the same kit and rations that you have.
> >Pete
> >
> >
> >>From: "burgess marskell" 
> >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:28:54
> >>
> >>i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
> >>platoon
> >>in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an Iltis
> >>the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
> >>
> >>LT. Burgess Marskell
> >>
> >>PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
> >>
> >>
> >>>From: Beth MacFarlane 
> >>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
> >>>
> >>>All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
> >>>
> >>>Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
> >>>
> >>>Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try again
> >>>later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
> >>>Woodstock?
> >>>
> >>>Bob  Beth
> >>>
> >>>DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> >>>
> >>> > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> >>> > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> >>> > Dave Hall
> >>> > --------------------------------------------------------
> >>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>> > message body.
> >>>
> >>>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>>message body.
> >>
>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
> >>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:16:13 -0700*
Give me a break.  If you don‘t want to be taken as an idiot, don‘t act like
one.  Certainly if there was an accident like this I would have heard of it.
How long ago did it happen?  Where did it happen?
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 1:01 AM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> i am in a staff postition for people skills, if i didnt have them id be in
> some other light duty position till my leg gets better. it was injured
> during trianing, when a careless officer cadet dropped his pistol on the
> range and it went off, the 9mm round hitting me 2 cm above my left knee. I
> think with the budget cuts to the military, they figure i dont need all
the
> kit. if anyone has some theyd be willing to sell or trade, let me know
>
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
>
>
> >From: "Peter deVries" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 00:34:02
> >
> >When were you a platoon commander in Germany? Everyone should be kitted
out
> >properly, no matter what tasking. What regiment were you with when you
were
> >in the Infantry? What happened to your leg? I thought that you were
tasked
> >to a staff position because of your "people skills"
> >Pete
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >>From: "burgess marskell" 
> >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 00:13:44
> >>
> >>i havent been issued anything lately, since im working in an office. id
be
> >>interested in any extras you may have. i plan to join infantry again as
> >>soon
> >>as my leg gets better.
> >>
> >>Lt. Burgess Marskell
> >>
> >>
> >>>From: "Peter deVries" 
> >>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:39:59
> >>>
> >>>When were you stationed in Germany?? Most of us are Canadian soldiers
so
> >>>we
> >>>would have the same kit and rations that you have.
> >>>Pete
> >>>
> >>>
> >>>>From: "burgess marskell" 
> >>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >>>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:28:54
> >>>>
> >>>>i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
> >>>>platoon
> >>>>in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an
Iltis
> >>>>the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
> >>>>
> >>>>LT. Burgess Marskell
> >>>>
> >>>>PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
> >>>>
> >>>>
> >>>>>From: Beth MacFarlane 
> >>>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>>>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >>>>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
> >>>>>
> >>>>>All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try
again
> >>>>>later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
> >>>>>Woodstock?
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Bob  Beth
> >>>>>
> >>>>>DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> >>>>>
> >>>>> > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> >>>>> > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> >>>>> > Dave Hall
> >>>>> > --------------------------------------------------------
> >>>>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>>>> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>>>> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>>>> > message body.
> >>>>>
> >>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>>>>message body.
> >>>>
>
>>>>________________________________________________________________________
_
> >>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >>>>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >>>>
> >>>>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>>>message body.
> >>>
>
>>>_________________________________________________________________________
> >>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >>>
> >>>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>>message body.
> >>
>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
> >>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:28:57 -0700*
There‘s actually a new "haybox".  New and improved.  It won‘t even turn
scambled eggs green anymore.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Gow 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 12:01 AM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> Hi Joan
>
> Waiting for wives and children to come home from work...and Christ
Almighty
> this List works well to remember those young dumb and full of come...
>
> But set that aside a moment...
>
> Will also set aside the natural comment "whatever was in your head
> oops!...mindwhen you made that comment?"
>
> Whatever would be the matter with a junior officer in a tasking with any
or
> at least some input to senior authority with taking issue about rations,
and
> what people LIKED?  Why do all the respondents need to be so
> snotty..especially those with so few years..that didn‘t get stuck eating
> stuff that should not havebeen fed...
>
> Note that Don says hayboxes are x-nayed that the cleaning of mess kits
> no...not the uniform...the aluminium boxes with the wire handles is
> impossible you just have to get sorry for a private nowadays...wonder
what
> he‘d been saying to whom 30 years ago with no world wide web to do his
> moaning on...likely he‘d just quit, and let the real people get on with
the
> job...but that‘s speculation.  Likewise, lethim foam off at the mouth at a
> Lt, and today or yesterday, he‘d be doing the hatless two step in front of
a
> major..
>
> Which brings up the point that this List has good points and bad ones...
>
> Okay...beat up on me those that wish, or dare...but exercising some honest
> opinion...
>
> John
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Joan O. Arc" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:42 PM
> Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> > OK. *Now* we‘re getting weird! Which isn‘t, of course, a bad thing, but
> > when I suggested the list might need some comic relief to help get us
all
> > thru Feb., I‘m not sure that *this* is quite what I had in mind!!
> >
> > To other matters:
> >
> > 1 Re: our pal. Lt. Marskell. My best guess is that whatever he may or
may
> > not be professionally however old he may or may not be etc., he
probably
> > joined this list to "stir things up", in one direction or another. And
it
> > certainly seems - judging from the recent flurry of badgering and
> > speculation - he has succeeded in doing *that*.  Maybe it would be
better
> > for us to let sleeping liautenants lie? After all, I suspect there are
> some
> > far weirder lurkers watching this list than whomever he may actually
be...
> 
> > HELPFUL HINT FOR LT. MARSKELL: If you‘ll pardon my presumption, I think
> > you‘ll find the "shift key" just to the left of the "z". You may wish to
> > acquaint yourself with it if you plan to continue to post to this rather
> > curmudgeonly list!
> >
> > 2 On to John‘s request for more mess hall reminiscences "I aim to
> please.
> > You aim too, please." etc., etc.... Though I am, as I have often noted,
> not
> > in any way, shape, or form "military personnel", I do - for reasons too
> > complicated not to mention boring to explain - have rather gruesome
> > memories of some boxed lunches dished up at the Halifax Armoury some
years
> > ago. Don‘t know if this "counts" in allowing me to enter the Bad
Military
> > Food Sweepstakes, but they were, in any case, really, **really**
> disgusting.
> >
> > 3 40 hours of fly time over the Arctic per year! See Friday night‘s
> > news/Saturday‘s papers. What the heck is that ?!?!? Dare we re-open the
> > "Arctic defense" thread, or have we already reached the exalted point of
> > "‘nuff said" on this particular topic ?
> >
> > Happy Saturday gang,
> >
> > Joan
> >
> > ----Original Message Follows----
> > From: "dave newcombe" 
> > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > To: 
> > Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:57:29 -0800
> >
> > Did you happen to meet Spr Bloggins when you were ovwer in Germany, he
was
> > in my section when I was a sect. comm.
> > I was in charge of a chainsaw once, but I didn‘t get to command it.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 18:22:43 *
Im not selling the ones he earned, im selling the US medals he accumulated 
through buying and trading.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 09:59:39 -0700
>
>Rations, I‘d save for a hunting/fishing trip, and why would you want to get
>rid of a relative‘s medals??
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>To: 
>Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 2:23 AM
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> > Whatever you have id be interested in looking at. I have a variety of US
>and
> > british rations, a few canadian MRE‘s, and some miscellaneous kit. I 
>also
> > have a few medals which i acquired from relatives who have served at one
> > time or another.
> >
> > Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 18:24:46 *
I‘m not in a unit at the present time, I work at the Parliament buildings in 
downtown Toronto.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: "Donald Schepens" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:04:31 -0700
>
>Again I ask, what is your unit?
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: burgess marskell 
>To: 
>Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 6:58 PM
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> > his name is Colonel Johnstone. do you want his email? Oh, and no, he
>doenst
> > wear any US insignia.
> >
> > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> >
> >
> > >From: "Ian Edwards" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 11:34:47 -0700
> > >
> > >Naw, must be Amurican because he wears an eagle badge of rank the 
>Yanks
> > >call him a "chicken colonel".
> > >
> > >Harland Sanders has/had two brothers. First names are Sam ‘n Ella.
> > >
> > >Yes, it‘s a very bad pun Saturday
> > >
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: Bruce Williams 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 10:02 AM
> > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >
> > >
> > > >
> > > > -----
> > > >
> > > > > That wouldn‘t happen to be Colonel Sanders, would it? Of 1st KFC?
> > > > >
> > > > Wasn‘t he H/Col of the RCR?
> > > >
> > > > Contact report and SHELLREP to follow!
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 11:29:25 -0700*
--------------0EB9B632DDF86998A6A609D8
Parliament buildings? in downtown Toronto?
hmmmmmm....
Francois
burgess marskell wrote:
> I‘m not in a unit at the present time, I work at the Parliament buildings in
> downtown Toronto.
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
> >From: "Donald Schepens" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:04:31 -0700
> >
> >Again I ask, what is your unit?
> >
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: burgess marskell 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 6:58 PM
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >
> >
> > > his name is Colonel Johnstone. do you want his email? Oh, and no, he
> >doenst
> > > wear any US insignia.
> > >
> > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: "Ian Edwards" 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: 
> > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 11:34:47 -0700
> > > >
> > > >Naw, must be Amurican because he wears an eagle badge of rank the
> >Yanks
> > > >call him a "chicken colonel".
> > > >
> > > >Harland Sanders has/had two brothers. First names are Sam ‘n Ella.
> > > >
> > > >Yes, it‘s a very bad pun Saturday
> > > >
> > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > >From: Bruce Williams 
> > > >To: 
> > > >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 10:02 AM
> > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > -----
> > > > >
> > > > > > That wouldn‘t happen to be Colonel Sanders, would it? Of 1st KFC?
> > > > > >
> > > > > Wasn‘t he H/Col of the RCR?
> > > > >
> > > > > Contact report and SHELLREP to follow!
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------0EB9B632DDF86998A6A609D8
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and severe environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-4288
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------0EB9B632DDF86998A6A609D8--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 13:34:56 -0500*
 You wouldn‘t happen to be a commissioner would you
> I‘m not in a unit at the present time, I work at the Parliament buildings
in
> downtown Toronto.
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:35:50 -0800*
40 hours of Arctic patrol time......Wow, how many people will it take to
co-ordnate that huge tasking.
Do I really understand that it is a whole years worth?
Speechless..which may make some people happy
So if the number of aircraft are cut in half..it follows that the number of
Air element personel HQ types incl, must be cut in half..
Where does it stop......
Just heard that the Navy is contracting out training for trades to civvy
colleges.......Not enough people left to train and sail
ships......ARRRRGGGGHHHH
To add to another thread..
Always loved the quality and quantity of CF messhall food...Although on a
long deployment, the menus can get repetative.
did a exchange visit with the Dutch Marines, thier food was spartan compared
to ours...Came away with new respect for our cooks.
Box lunches still cause a PSTD like reaction
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 13:39:17 -0700*
I refuse to believe that even an infantry Officer Cadet, 2Lt or Lt my
apologies to the Infantry has not got the ability to read either his cap
badge or his shoulder titles.  What unit are you from?
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 6:24 PM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> I‘m not in a unit at the present time, I work at the Parliament buildings
in
> downtown Toronto.
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
> >From: "Donald Schepens" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:04:31 -0700
> >
> >Again I ask, what is your unit?
> >
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: burgess marskell 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 6:58 PM
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >
> >
> > > his name is Colonel Johnstone. do you want his email? Oh, and no, he
> >doenst
> > > wear any US insignia.
> > >
> > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: "Ian Edwards" 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: 
> > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 11:34:47 -0700
> > > >
> > > >Naw, must be Amurican because he wears an eagle badge of rank the
> >Yanks
> > > >call him a "chicken colonel".
> > > >
> > > >Harland Sanders has/had two brothers. First names are Sam ‘n Ella.
> > > >
> > > >Yes, it‘s a very bad pun Saturday
> > > >
> > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > >From: Bruce Williams 
> > > >To: 
> > > >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 10:02 AM
> > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > -----
> > > > >
> > > > > > That wouldn‘t happen to be Colonel Sanders, would it? Of 1st
KFC?
> > > > > >
> > > > > Wasn‘t he H/Col of the RCR?
> > > > >
> > > > > Contact report and SHELLREP to follow!
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 13:44:01 -0700*
Actually, I suppose my question should be what unit do you claim to be from?
I think that its still a crime to impersonate an officer or actually to
impersonate any member of the CF.
----- Original Message -----
From: Donald Schepens 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 1:39 PM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> I refuse to believe that even an infantry Officer Cadet, 2Lt or Lt my
> apologies to the Infantry has not got the ability to read either his cap
> badge or his shoulder titles.  What unit are you from?
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: burgess marskell 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 6:24 PM
> Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> > I‘m not in a unit at the present time, I work at the Parliament
buildings
> in
> > downtown Toronto.
> >
> > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> >
> >
> > >From: "Donald Schepens" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:04:31 -0700
> > >
> > >Again I ask, what is your unit?
> > >
> > >
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: burgess marskell 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 6:58 PM
> > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >
> > >
> > > > his name is Colonel Johnstone. do you want his email? Oh, and no, he
> > >doenst
> > > > wear any US insignia.
> > > >
> > > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >From: "Ian Edwards" 
> > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >To: 
> > > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 11:34:47 -0700
> > > > >
> > > > >Naw, must be Amurican because he wears an eagle badge of rank the
> > >Yanks
> > > > >call him a "chicken colonel".
> > > > >
> > > > >Harland Sanders has/had two brothers. First names are Sam ‘n Ella.
> > > > >
> > > > >Yes, it‘s a very bad pun Saturday
> > > > >
> > > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > > >From: Bruce Williams 
> > > > >To: 
> > > > >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 10:02 AM
> > > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > -----
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > That wouldn‘t happen to be Colonel Sanders, would it? Of 1st
> KFC?
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > Wasn‘t he H/Col of the RCR?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Contact report and SHELLREP to follow!
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 14:06:43 -0700*
Reminds me that "if you argue with a fool long enough, pretty soon you don‘t
know which one is which". If this gent is real, then he‘s the other side‘s
secret weapon. If he‘s not, he‘s met his objective of sh*t-disturbing, and
gotten everyone riled up. Maybe the list administrators could contact this
individual directly, refute or confirm his identity, then either let us know
he‘s welcome, or boot him from the forum. Either way, I‘m done reacting to
this guy‘s comments. "Never wrestle with a pig, you both get dirty, and the
pig likes it". Enough is enough.
Next thread???
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 21:55:00 -0000*
Amen.
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: humourous stories
Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 14:06:43 -0700
Reminds me that "if you argue with a fool long enough, pretty soon you don‘t
know which one is which". If this gent is real, then he‘s the other side‘s
secret weapon. If he‘s not, he‘s met his objective of sh*t-disturbing, and
gotten everyone riled up. Maybe the list administrators could contact this
individual directly, refute or confirm his identity, then either let us know
he‘s welcome, or boot him from the forum. Either way, I‘m done reacting to
this guy‘s comments. "Never wrestle with a pig, you both get dirty, and the
pig likes it". Enough is enough.
Next thread???
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 18:01:46 -0800*
read: Ontario Provincial Legislature
> I‘m not in a unit at the present time, I work at the Parliament buildings
in
> downtown Toronto.
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 18:13:11 EST*
Thank you God for not sending Lt. Marskell to my unit.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 17:11:04 -0700*
Probably Mr Marskell although we‘re not too sure of that.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 4:13 PM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> Thank you God for not sending Lt. Marskell to my unit.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

